# Infiltrating Fun Fun Fun



## kriminalmisfit (Nov 6, 2015)

howdy everyone, I would like to ask yall's experience of sneaking into festivals and high security events. I was just down at fun fun fun and rode my bike around the perimeter of the event. pretty aggressive security, mad cops and bright lights everywhere... not very fun.. I almost got a ticket for jaywalking and talked em out of it. anyway, couldn't really find a way to sneak in around the perimeter, but was considering going back dressed as a guy "with the band". most of the roadie dudes looked like your typical ATX hipster dude which I could probably pull off, although I think part of the suspicion on the security's part was because I didn't look like a festivalgoer, with my leather jacket, u-lock and large pack... and absence of a 300 dollar wristband. when did money become such a big part of fun??? anyway, idea's on sneaking into places?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 6, 2015)

damn, i feel like all these texans started to come out of the woodwork and onto stp only AFTER i leave austin!

but to answer your question, you could try and dress up as a delivery person. i used to do this all the time when i did bike delivery in nola,... i pretty much discovered you could get into almost any event if you have hot food and look like you know what you're doing. i'm not sure about fun fun fun fest, but it's worth a try. the worst they can say is 'no' and then you just tell them 'someone lost out on their food' and leave. i think a pizza guy outfit with the pizza bag and all would be most effective.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 6, 2015)

also, get yourself an avatar fool!


----------



## creature (Nov 7, 2015)

you know... this deliver gig is really fucking interesting..
i mean, they will check the fuck out of your entry bracelet, but..??

a toplight is *easy* to make.. easy enough that you could...

O man.. i won't mention stuff too mischievous, but.. a little research??
& fuck dominos, maybe.. like.. higher eended stuff, right??

or.. hell..

if a gig is coming around??

during setup?
be legit & pass out coupons for free sandwiches / 50% off.. to at least the workers..
get yerself known.. & *actually deliver*...

i dunno, but.. these $400 tickets are as bad as fucking taxes paid to the fucking military..


----------

